# Violators renegade chapter



## maawindstrike (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey, I've trying to be thinking about an army to start after selling my Eldar, something that's easy to play.

I'm leaning toward Chaos Marines, and was wondering if anyone knew more about the Violators renegade chapter, more than what is on Lexicanum?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## CaptianEzekyleAbbadon (Feb 6, 2009)

they're a renegade chapter dedicated to slaanesh. there are no dates or 
information concerning their founding or defection, but given the general 
context of the book I got the impression that the latter would have been 
fairly recent in 40K terms - they still use imperial-style equipment like 
thunderhawks (albeit possessed ones...), assault squads with jump packs, 
and assault cannons (there are no terminators mentioned, but their 
commander is a dreadnought). the story is set in the maelstrom, and the 
violators contingent is described as being roughly 4 companies strong, or 
"a third" of the entire chapter - there's no hint of where the rest of the 
chapter is, how or why it's divided, but one has to assume they're 
elsewhere in the maelstrom. I won't tell you what actually happens to 
them during the story, but I'd definitely recommend the book; it's far 
better written and more enjoyable than the majority of BL pulp.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

CaptianEzekyleAbbadon said:


> they're a renegade chapter dedicated to slaanesh. there are no dates or
> information concerning their founding or defection, but given the general
> context of the book I got the impression that the latter would have been
> fairly recent in 40K terms - they still use imperial-style equipment like
> ...


Everything he said. One thing to add though is in the BL Book Deamon World, it says there is 4 compinies, but in the 13th Black Crusade Fluff it is stated a Company size Violater force is fighting on Cadia. So there split up in different places. Although the Book aint all that good it does have a whole Chapter dedicated to a Battle between the Dreadnaught Commander and a Company of Violaters fighting a Khorn DP and his Deamon Horde. Pretty cool matchup.


----------



## maawindstrike (Aug 12, 2009)

What are you talking about Ezekyle? The same one as Warlock?

So due to their recent defection, would it be more appropriate to use the marines codex?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

For all intents and purposes I guess yeah. Theres nothing CSM Codex wise Violaters use. The Valkeries were Possessed but that was it. The Dreadnaught Commander Demitruis was not Insane at all. Plus they had Assualt Troops with Jumpacks. However CSM Codex can still use these elements, Your Jump Troops still use Raptor Rules just not Raptors. Its up to you. They were very, VERY choas looking though.


----------



## SlaaneshDreadnought (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you think it would be ok if I used noise marines in a Violator army. Or no I cant use Violator noise marines. Cuz it would be really epic.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

maawindstrike said:


> What are you talking about Ezekyle? The same one as Warlock?
> 
> So due to their recent defection, would it be more appropriate to use the marines codex?


Probably not. Use the Chaos Codex. Lash Prince, Terminators, Chosen, Possessed, Noise Marines, MoS marines, Lesser daemons, Greater Daemon any vehicles and a Dreanought would be expecially fluffy as they have/had one.



SlaaneshDreadnought said:


> Do you think it would be ok if I used noise marines in a Violator army. Or no I cant use Violator noise marines. Cuz it would be really epic.


Definately. There isn't that much background about theme except for the paint scheme and that BL book. You could even have them led by an ex Emperors Children commander.

But overall, if you care about the fluff, the kinda suck.

Angels of Ecstacy are excellent as are plain old Emperors Children.

That's my two cents anyway.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

never liked the post heresy emp. children just cant see chaos marines looking menacing in pink thats just me


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Honestly, I kind of liked the Violators in Daemon World. They were your typical Slanneshi-based Chaos Marines, they fought in relative discipline. 

MAYBE SPOILER?!
Although as far as the book goes, they were nothing more than glorified Palace Guards, which kind of seems strange they'd just stay on Torvendis ... I know there was a lot of war but their position in the system-of-things was kind of goofy.


----------



## SlaaneshDreadnought (Jan 2, 2011)

Are there any other good slaanesh books like deamon world


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Basically whats been said. The Violaters Chapter is virtually anhilated with its remnants fighting on Cadia for Abaddon.


----------



## SlaaneshDreadnought (Jan 2, 2011)

Good old Violators more slaanesh less pink!
hahahahahahaha


----------

